# Breeding Weight



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Is there a rule of thumb breeding weight? I know this will vary from line to line and variety, but if there's a general guideline to the weight an age appropriate doe should be, it'd be helpful to know. The doe first doe I picked up from Petco was a good size, 40 or so grams and that has lent nice size down the line. My current breeding does are around 40 grams too but I picked up some does last month from another breeder, one of which is 28 grams. Is it okay for her to be bred or should I wait a little longer?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

There's no guideline for weight as such. The doe should be 12 weeks minimum, 8 months maximum for her first litter. Not _too_ small compared to the buck (who should also be minimum 12 weeks old, unless you know the line well). Otherwise, she should just be in proper condition for her size and be healthy.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Great, thanks.


----------

